# RFC Ovulation Induction



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi girls!

I am due to start OI with the RFC at the end of November and I was wondering if anyone has any experience of this treatment with the RFC? Do they carry out scans early in the morning, are they open at weekends etc etc? Any information would be greatly appreciated. I have been attending Craigavon Hospital for the same treatment but as I have been a patient of one of the doctors in the Royal since I was about 16 I requested a move back there for anymore treatments.

I would greatly appreciate any information you can give me girls!

Thanks xx


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Hiya I had 6 cycles of OI with the RFC - the scans start at 7.15am and it's first come first served basis!  So I liked to be there for around 7am.  They close on Saturdays but open Sunday mornings.
good luck with it all x


----------



## mondonn05 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Strawberry

Firstly, I read your signature and my goodness, you have been through so much chick. Thank you so much for your reply, that helps a lot! xx


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi

Didnt want to read and run. 

Anyway My friend had 6 cycles in rvh and she was very happy she got scanned at 7.15 but try and be there for that time or cud be waiting ages. she got her bloods taken and then she had to ring back after 4.00 which she found quite stressful as she could not always get through.

Hope this helps,

Hope the change helps you and brings you your BFP, 

Maryxx


----------

